# Awesome  violinist



## metalmom (Jun 15, 2016)

Great quirky personality-maybe eccentric but man can she play.


----------



## Etype (Jun 15, 2016)

She's entertaining, and I would have relations with her.

Now for someone who I would have relations with and is a true master of her instrument, I give you Brittany Haas (and the curly haired other girl)-


----------



## ShadowSpear (Jun 15, 2016)

Almost as good as the talented Jess Greenberg. Almost.


----------



## metalmom (Jun 15, 2016)

ShadowSpear said:


> Almost as good as the talented Jess Greenberg. Almost.


 Just got turned on to her music.She is great.


----------



## Etype (Jun 15, 2016)

ShadowSpear said:


> Almost as good as the talented Jess Greenberg. Almost.


Good at having big boobs?


----------



## metalmom (Jun 15, 2016)

Etype said:


> She's entertaining, and I would have relations with her.
> 
> Now for someone who I would have relations with and is a true master of her instrument, I give you Brittany Haas (and the curly haired other girl)-


 They were great. lol-you and your relations. Too funny. I love cellos.


----------



## Etype (Jun 15, 2016)

metalmom said:


> They were great. lol-you and your relations. Too funny. I love cellos.


I present to you sisters Brittany and Natalie Haas, violin and cello-


----------



## DocIllinois (Jun 15, 2016)

Etype said:


> Good at having big boobs?



Larger chest material: its a girl guitar player thing.


----------



## Centermass (Jun 16, 2016)

Amateurs......

Máiréad Nesbitt kicks Anglo ass.


----------



## DocIllinois (Jun 16, 2016)

He wasn't a tan, relation-worthy Irishwoman, but Jerry Rivers is my favorite for a mean American style fiddle.

I shall post a recording of his band forthwith:


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 16, 2016)

What?  No cello chicks?  For shame!






Jacqueline du Pre was a wicked good cellist for the time.  Too bad she got MS


----------



## metalmom (Jun 16, 2016)

Centermass said:


> Amateurs......
> 
> Máiréad Nesbitt kicks Anglo ass.


She is awesome. Love Celtic tunes..


Deathy McDeath said:


> What?  No cello chicks?  For shame!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Played beautifully. Sad story on her MS. I am a cello lover but cant find the celloists that cover Metallica and so much more.


----------



## metalmom (Jun 16, 2016)

Didnt know which song to show you by the 2 Cellos but since Axl Rose is now fronting ACDC and I dislike that thought I would throw in Highway to Hell featuring Steve Vai.


----------



## Etype (Jun 16, 2016)

Prancing around does not equal good musician.


Alright, my final entry-


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 17, 2016)

Lindsey Stirling is my daughters favorite....she plays violin....


----------



## metalmom (Jun 17, 2016)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Lindsey Stirling is my daughters favorite....she plays violin....


 Thats actually my sons favourite  as well. Lindsey is phenomenal.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 17, 2016)

Another good mix, Coldplay Clocks - String Quartet!!!


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 18, 2016)

This girl is pretty rad.


----------



## metalmom (Jun 18, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> This girl is pretty rad.


Since I played the drums for yrs-not anymore-this spoke to me. Great cymbal and double kick work. Few rolls and fills but when she did-awesome. NOT a ton of female drummers working in the industry still. Great Vid. Favourite drummers-Joey Jordison, Krupa-going waaaay back. Loved her.


----------



## Etype (Jun 18, 2016)

metalmom said:


> Since I played the drums for yrs-not anymore-this spoke to me. Great cymbal and double kick work. Few rolls and fills but when she did-awesome. NOT a ton of female drummers working in the industry still. Great Vid. Favourite drummers-Joey Jordison, Krupa-going waaaay back. Loved her.


Not a girl, not a violin, but...


Best...


Drummer...


Ever!!!!


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 18, 2016)

Etype said:


> Not a girl, not a violin, but...
> 
> 
> Best...
> ...



Danny Carey is the best drummer ever


----------



## Etype (Jun 18, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> This girl is pretty rad.


Chick looks like she should be playing with Rising Appalachia, not playing Tool.







TLDR20 said:


> Danny Carey is the best drummer ever


Hahaha!  You're so funny!!!


----------



## metalmom (Jun 18, 2016)

Etype said:


> Not a girl, not a violin, but...
> 
> 
> Best...
> ...


OK. I loved, loved, loved him. Amazing. Who are they signed to. I live in a very small town. Two bros are signed-one with Blind Witness the other with Obey the Brave. Will look up their vids tomorrow. Might trump you. Phenom drummer though-for sure.


----------



## Etype (Jun 18, 2016)

metalmom said:


> OK. I loved, loved, loved him. Amazing. Who are they signed to. I live in a very small town. Two bros are signed-one with Blind Witness the other with Obey the Brave. Will look up their vids tomorrow. Might trump you. Phenom drummer though-for sure.


He's in a band called Infant Annihilator, signed to Total Deathcore.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 18, 2016)

Etype said:


> Chick looks like she should be playing with Rising Appalachia, not playing Tool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude, for real, have you seen Danny Carey? He would eat your favorite drummer. Polyrythms? Originality? Playing fast doesn't make you a stud.


----------



## Etype (Jun 18, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Dude, for real, have you seen Danny Carey? He would eat your favorite drummer. Polyrythms? Originality? Playing fast doesn't make you a stud.


If I had to throw a name out for best drummer, it'd be Mike Portnoy from Dream Theater. Any single Dream Theater song has more complexity than a Tool album in its entirety, and he's pretty damn fast to boot.


----------



## DocIllinois (Jun 18, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Dude, for real, have you seen Danny Carey? He would eat your favorite drummer. Polyrythms? Originality? Playing fast doesn't make you a stud.



By that standard, Ginger Baker takes the prize.

By 'best complete drummer who can outdo your Best Of and then some' standard, Hal Blaine is at the top by far, IMO.


----------



## metalmom (Jun 18, 2016)

Etype said:


> If I had to throw a name out for best drummer, it'd be Mike Portnoy from Dream Theater. Any single Dream Theater song has more complexity than a Tool album in its entirety, and he's pretty damn fast to boot.


OK first off love all the drummers you all chose. Mike filled in for Avenged Sevenfold I believe when the Rev passed. Great drummer.Portnoy is excellent .
Think of some jazz drummers like Rich and Krupa. Were they great. Yes..

Since this started as a violin thread and we grew to other musicianship-my 3 fave guitarists are Jimmy Page, Jeff Beck and Eric Clapton. Who is your favourite. Totally dated myself lol oh-and Syn Gates.


----------



## metalmom (Jun 18, 2016)

Even though he is turned upside down

Never missed a beat. Killer. Joeys my man.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 18, 2016)

I have a hard time thinking that Danny Carey isn't the best drummer having seen him absolutely shred live. I think Dream theater is a different type of music, but the shit he is playing isn't as complex.


----------



## metalmom (Jun 18, 2016)

My son tried to turn me onto Dream Theater a few yrs back, Hated the vocals but will give Carey a better listen tomorrow.


----------



## metalmom (Jun 19, 2016)

Hey TLDR-listened to him and also looked hm up. Yes-amazing drummer..
Iust found out my Joey has a neurological disease and cant play any more.Sad moment.


----------

